# 1st Time Experience



## Hrsecck (May 23, 2015)

After struggling to break through plateaus, I decided to join this forum a little less than a year ago. I joined in hopes of educating myself on AAS and how one goes about getting some. I was posting randomly when I first joined, however I fell back behind the scenes where I would just read anything I felt entertaining or educational. After reading all the posts about scammers I felt it too risky to put my freedom and health on the line, so I never tried any of the online sources I ran across, and probably due to my lack of posting I haven't made any relationships on the forum. I do however sincerely appreciate all the information that has been available. Long story short, I figured out how to acquire enough prescription test Cyp to give me a 12 week run at 400mg weekly.  Needless to say, I am very pleased with the effects that the testosterone had on me, and will definitely move forward with AAS.


----------



## NbleSavage (May 23, 2015)

Cheers, Mate. You getting bloods done? Any sort of PCT?


----------



## Hrsecck (May 23, 2015)

My pct plan is to go back to my TRT dosage and Hcg they provide. Bloods will be done in four weeks via TRT provider.


----------



## snake (May 23, 2015)

400 mg Test cyp is a nice first run. 12 weeks is good but 16 weeks is better; just me. It took 5 weeks until I could feel it. Most of what you do from here on out will be based on that first cycle. Like NbleSavage asked about, blood work is good to do. Not only will it head off some of the sides but you will know where you were when you build the next cycle; and there's always a "Next cycle".


----------



## Hrsecck (May 23, 2015)

Thx for the responses brothers! I would have killed to run 16 weeks, however it took me a year to be able to run 12 and I just couldn't wait any longer. Yes sir there is always a next cycle.


----------



## Seeker (May 23, 2015)

Thanks for sticking around, Hrseckk.   Glad you were able to get a run in. Continue to hang out and post.


----------



## mickems (May 23, 2015)

Hrsecck said:


> After struggling to break through plateaus, I decided to join this forum a little less than a year ago. I joined in hopes of educating myself on AAS and how one goes about getting some. I was posting randomly when I first joined, however I fell back behind the scenes where I would just read anything I felt entertaining or educational. After reading all the posts about scammers I felt it too risky to put my freedom and health on the line, so I never tried any of the online sources I ran across, and probably due to my lack of posting I haven't made any relationships on the forum. I do however sincerely appreciate all the information that has been available. Long story short, I figured out how to acquire enough prescription test Cyp to give me a 12 week run at 400mg weekly.  Needless to say, I am very pleased with the effects that the testosterone had on me, and will definitely move forward with AAS.



it's a relief to hear that someone cares enough about their health and safety to be cautious and educate themselves before jumping in. Kudos to you, bruh.


----------



## Hrsecck (May 23, 2015)

Thanks guys. The test only 1st cycle gave me a great feeling of what test can do for me. Even at the lower dosage I ran. Awesome! I will definitely be posting more often.


----------

